# How early in am is too early?



## kbsnow

Well, it's snowing here in Chi-Town again; anywhere from 3 in to 12 in. I normally get up for work at 5:30 and leave at 6:15. With the storm I am thinking of getting up at 4:15 and getting out the snowblower. I have elderly neighbors that need the driveway cleared. Is 4 am too early? Afterward, I drive over an hour to work.


----------



## JerryD

I usually do my driveway between 4 and 6 am but I am in the middle of 15 acres.


----------



## GustoGuy

JerryD said:


> I usually do my driveway between 4 and 6 am but I am in the middle of 15 acres.


I have blown my driveway as early as just after 6am but no earlier. I got to get to work on time and so do my neighbors plus the school bus picks up the kids at 7am any way so what's an hour earlier? Now if your blowing your driveway a 3am I do not think that would go over well however


----------



## Brucebotti

Personally, I don't think its ever too early to for snow removal. If you need to get to work early, you need to be out their early. To me, its not like mowing the lawn which you can put off to a reasonable hour.
Bruce


----------



## New_HondaHS35

it's winter and everyone's windows are closed. why worry about it?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

*Anytime is the right time!*

You gotta do what you gotta do, time doesn't matter. The snow muffles the sound of the blower anyway, no worries. I wouldn't mow my lawn at 3 am, but I would blow snow if I had to!


----------



## scipper77

If it's so bad that you have to use the blower just to get out of the driveway I run the blower right before I leave. For you that would be 5:45 to 6. If your neighbors are paying attention they will know that you blow right before you leave and hopefully will realize that this isn't going to be a chronic problem.

That being said, neighbors can be delicate and volatile things, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## HCBPH

*Timing*

I've blown as early as 4:00 before. I also help out a number of my neighbors by blowing their snow also many times when I can so they may be little more tolerant of the noise from the blower on those days.


----------



## micah68kj

Some cities/towns have noise ordinances on the books. I sympathize with you but I sure as heck don't want to hear someone running an engine while I'm trying to sleep. I would consider it somewhat rude. *Turn the situation around and try to see it from your neighbor's point of view and act accordingly.*
I understand that some of you actually must do it early due to your circumstances. And, I think it was Ray that said the snow muffles the sound and that helps a lot.


----------



## Mr Fixit

*Ask?*

Every city, town has sound bylaws today. Week days and weekends also have varying regulations. Check with your by law officer. 
Then it's easy to walk across to your neighbor and ask them their views. Things like bug zappers, yappy dogs, yard lights bother some neighbors while others view it as city living as opposed to living on an acreage. Just asking will show you have a positive attitude toward your neighbors.
A single pane window has little sound resistance, so where you live has to be considered.


----------



## db9938

I would talk with them. If they understand your timeline, or if they cannot then can they wait. I am assuming that you are not getting paid to help these neighbors, so in the big picture, beggars can not be choosers. Besides of course, the noise ordinances, this maybe be a situation that presents itself a handful of times a year.


----------



## JSB33

Quite a few people around me use plow services. Most of them as there is only me and 2 other self service types as far as I can see up the road. Many mornings the first thing I hear is the whine of their plow pumps and their back up alarms. 
We unfortunately have to leave very early in the morning so it means I am out there in the 5:00 hour but since most of the neighbors driveways have been plowed by private contractors and the road has been plowed by the city (they plow with 2 trucks at a time) once or twice I don't feel to bad about clearing my drive that early.
But, our homes are also spread out pretty far.
I look at it as something I just have to do.


----------



## woodtick007

There are a lot of factors that come into play with regards to removing snow during the night. The number one (#1) factor would be: How loud is your snowblower. PERIOD I have used blowers with old flathead tecumseh engines and they are LOUD... I have a 1972 Wards Gilson with an 8hp Briggs and it is very LOUD. On the other hand I have an Ariens with an OHV Honda clone engine and it is very quiet. Many of the "newer" quality single stage Toros are very quiet. So that being said, if it is snowing to beat the band, you need to clean your walk to fit your work/life schedule.... DoIT  Most people understand. Most people have insulation and double-pane thermo windows...most people have their windows shut in the middle of winter will not hear your snowblower. Also, I believe the snow deadens sound much like insulation.

I clean my 4 immediate neighbors walks....and if they were ever to complain about the noise from my snowblowers... I would just remove them from my list of people to do nice things for.....moving them to the "your semi-dead/dead to me" list. .... Know what I am saying?

I have 4 bottles of Crown Royal Black, 1 bottle of Buffalo Trace, 6 cases of Labatts Blue(EH), a couple packs of frozen steaks, some frozen lasagna, chilli, soup, cookies, cake, dollar bills thrown out of front and side doors for gas as a sign o their appreciation.... Funny thing about the booze/beer.... I am not a drinker LOL So the beer and booze will sit until my brother comes by to pick it up. I will get texts from neighbors after their gifts of alcohol saying.... "Thanks again and don't drink that all at once so your too drunk to blow my snow next time".... I usually type back: "Just quiet down and make sure your homeowners insurance is paid up."....lol


----------



## kbsnow

Like you all said, gotta do what ya gotta do. Got up at 430, used my single stage and finished at about 545. Took a shower and left for work at 630. 7 inches of light snow did 2 houses and corner lot with driveway. Just about ran with the blower dot get done quick.


----------



## shoveller99

if the town/city plows are out then your good to go... maybe before the 10 o'clock news tonight do a run... work is part of your daily routine $$$ so is snow blowing here is a youtube to psyc you up....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Ask your neighbors if it's an issue BEFORE it's an issue. That way you can work something out or it may just end up they don't like it but they'll suck it up as there really isn't an option. It comes down to you need to clear the drive to get to work. So do your neighbors (maybe just later in the morning), the police officers and the judge. Most people who hear a snow blower at five in the morning understand it has to be done. But asking ahead of time can make it much more acceptable to them if they feel you're trying your best to be considerate.

There are laws about noise but even a police officer or a court would look at needing to blow snow so you can get to work or so your elderly neighbors have safe access to the street for retrieving necessities or for medical or emergency help to reach them as taking priority.

Unlike a loud party, missing muffler or mowing, with snow it can stop you from functioning and can endanger your life in an emergency.


----------



## CraZySteve

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> You gotta do what you gotta do, time doesn't matter. The snow muffles the sound of the blower anyway, no worries. I wouldn't mow my lawn at 3 am, but I would blow snow if I had to!


You got that Right! I work 2nd shift, I have a driveway which has an upward hill to get out... So since I only own 1 4WD vehicle.. If needed I will blow snow when I get home from work @ 12AM. I really don't care if I wake my neighbors because I need to do what I need to do! 

Since I just bought this houes and plan on being here for years to come - When my 2003 Toyota Avalon XLS w/150K miles on it finally decides to call it quits.. I will get a AWD or a 4WD vehicle to replace it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

if we are getting enough snow to have to use the blower i usually just take a day off work then head out about 7a to do snow. if i had to blow snow at 4 / 5 in the morning most of my neighbors would not complain cause i do theirs


----------



## micah68kj

I also do my neighbor's walks and etc. but since I'm retired I do it whenever I feel like doing it and that's usually when it's done snowing. When I was working I was a teacher and schools were always closed so again, I had the luxury of waiting. Snow really does havea great sound deadening effect. I can be in the house and barely hear my neighbor and he is close, real close.


----------



## SlowRider22

I hate to be "that guy" but I think it's better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission. 
Given various circumstances that I've faced in the past, I have cleared a number of driveways up until midnight, and as early as 230am. 
I truly try to be considerate, but sometimes it just happens to be at in inopportune time. 

With that said, I'm sure I've annoyed a number of people over the years but no one has yet to say anything to me.


----------



## Blue Hill

I think you gotta do what you gotta do. If you need to get out, it's not like it was every morning. I live in a farming community and there are spray planes buzzing around overhead at 4:30 a.m. in the summer time. It is what it is, but I would only so what I absolutely needed to do.


----------



## New_HondaHS35

Mr Fixit said:


> Every city, town has sound bylaws today. Week days and weekends also have varying regulations. Check with your by law officer.
> Then it's easy to walk across to your neighbor and ask them their views. Things like bug zappers, yappy dogs, yard lights bother some neighbors while others view it as city living as opposed to living on an acreage. Just asking will show you have a positive attitude toward your neighbors.
> A single pane window has little sound resistance, so where you live has to be considered.


a single window pane? I wouldn't want to pay their heating bills/


----------



## sscotsman

Mr Fixit said:


> A single pane window has little sound resistance, so where you live has to be considered.


No one in climates that require snowblowers has single-pane windows..
so that's a moot point..

Scot


----------



## FairfieldCT

Most neighbors here have plows hired for the season. During a snowstorm those guys are out working through the night. Its not an issue because houses are set far off the street and most have 5+ acres. I do my drive whenever i'm in the mood as we are not at all close to any neighbors, and snow has a great muffling effect. Personally, I find the sound of a distant snowblower in the silence of a good snowstorm very soothing. A foot of fresh new snow makes for a very peaceful night.


----------



## Koenig041

Another vote for you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm a retired detective, many of my assignments were in "on call" units. I had a 37 mile commute. I had to go in when they needed me. My family also needs me. I have had the 'thrower out at 1AM, 3AM, 5AM and anytime the drive needed to be cleared. I never left the house with my wife trying to figure out how she was getting the kids to school or herself to work. Mind you our drive is a little over 1k ft. long. There were times when I would get home late, but would have to park in a neighbors drive because our drive was blocked by town plow snowpack. Long walk up the drive, grab a quick bite, adult beverage and off to clear the drive. This is about safety and making sure emergency vehicles and persons have access to your residence.


----------



## motorhead64

I live in tight quarters in my area of town....house, driveway, house, driveway, etc. The plows run all night and literally shake your house when they go by. Most living noises fade into the background after you've been here a while. Snow blowers are just slightly louder. MH


----------



## Spectrum

Do what you have to do. Not every storm will fit that pattern so it won't happen that often and everyone needs to deal with the situation. Also, new fallen snow absorbs a lot of sound.

Pete


----------



## nt40lanman

I don't run mine at full speed so it's quieter. I've blown snow at 6:00 but never 4:30. I hate 4:30.


----------



## micah68kj

sscotsman said:


> No one in climates that require snowblowers has single-pane windows..
> so that's a moot point..
> 
> Scot


You haven't been in very many older homes. There are thousands still out there with single pane glass.


----------



## HJames

My wife is off to work early so I am normally out around 4 am. My neighbors have never said anything about running my blower, but I did have one complain last year that my generator kept her up all night. The blower makes slightly less noise than the generator and when I offered to run a cord to her house she gladly accepted. I think in general most people are understanding and those that get angry can be settled down by extending an olive branch.


----------



## Shryp

micah68kj said:


> You haven't been in very many older homes. There are thousands still out there with single pane glass.


I have been in several houses with the old wooden double hung windows with single pane glass. Some had storm windows and some did not.


----------



## MinnTim

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I don't like doing it early either but I think having to come home from work (1.25 hr drive) and pull my wife out of a drift is worse. I've never held it against my neighbors no matter what time they cleared snow. It's not the same as cutting grass or clearing leaves; you can still get out of the driveway with long grass.

Maybe offer the older close neighbors an obligatory free snow clearing with the next few inches of snow. They'll appreciate it and you chat them up letting them know how early you have to leave, etc., that way no hard feelings when you have to fire it up at zero dark thirty.


----------



## dheffell

You Do What You Have To.Getting To Work Pays The Bills.The Storm That Filled Your Driveway Also Filled Your Nieghbors Drive Way.Thay Should Under Stand.


----------



## buffettck

sscotsman said:


> No one in climates that require snowblowers has single-pane windows..
> so that's a moot point..
> 
> Scot


You'd be surprised. We lived in a shitty 1970s vintage house with old single pane windows when we were in CT. LOTS of people do.


----------



## Vermont007

As a Real Estate Broker, I can say that when the snow gets up to the eaves, it doesn't really matter whether the winders are single panes, argon gas filled double pane or triple glazings . . . . it gets real dark in there, especially when the power goes out !


----------



## SnowG

Most town noise ordinances allow for snow removal equipment, and its except. 

People realize that clearing snow is essential for safety and commerce. That said, it's wise to consider the neighbors when it's an option. I won't blow snow after 9pm or before 5:30 but if a neighbor has to get out earlier to get to work I think most people would understand. (It's not like you're doing it daily.)


----------



## JD in NJ

My town imposes restrictions on commercial use of typical 3 season landscaping machinery, mostly time constraints on weekends. I don't think we have any regulations though on snow clearing (I've heard the plows go scraping by at 3 AM) nor on personal use.


----------



## buffettck

JD in NJ said:


> My town imposes restrictions on commercial use of typical 3 season landscaping machinery, mostly time constraints on weekends. I don't think we have any regulations though on snow clearing (I've heard the plows go scraping by at 3 AM) nor on personal use.


My town just sets decibel limit time restrictions with no exceptions for any specific type of equipment/noise, time of year, etc.


----------



## cranman

this is America...it says in the Constitution that we can snowblow 24 hrs a day...even on Sunday's...I'm almost certain it's in the Bill of Rights somewhere.


----------



## JD in NJ

cranman said:


> this is America...it says in the Constitution that we can snowblow 24 hrs a day...even on Sunday's...I'm almost certain it's in the Bill of Rights somewhere.


It's probably in between the part about being allowed to talk to your gun and the part about freedom to have seizures while you're playing double jeopardy.


----------



## CalgaryPT

In Calgary, Alberta, the Noise Bylaw (now the Community Standards Bylaw) exempts all powered snow removal equipment for 48 hours following a snowfall. The logic here is that the benefit from clearing the snow exceeds the detriment from the noise. As "following a snowfall" can be difficult to determine in a city as geographically large as Calgary (with its micro climates and weather patterns), it almost always means you can operate at any time day or night within these 48 hrs.

Also, I do 14-16 residential properties as a "Snow Angel" as we call it here. That means helping out my neighbours for free. I generally do the sidewalks (technically part of the roadway) around 0600 hrs. Once the folks I help out have left for work--or their cars are gone from the driveway and it is a more reasonable hour--(such as 0800 or so), I go back and do their driveways.

Having said all this--_I am retired_. If I were doing this professionally, I doubt I could wait around in an idling truck for hours until the sun came up just to avoid annoying the neighbours. So I get the challenge for those of you trying to make a business from this.

I've mentioned this in another post, but when you do this for free and are clearing neighbours' walks, people are very tolerant.

No bylaw infractions so far...just fresh pies and baked goods.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

sscotsman said:


> No one in climates that require snowblowers has single-pane windows..
> so that's a moot point..
> 
> Scot


It's not moot here. I know they need replacing but it's a prefabbed house and all the window sizes are odd. Even with the storms they are near worthless and every sound comes through. I'm still trying to track down a backhoe so I can dig and insulate the outside of the foundation as I don't have the room to lose on the inside. Actually got cold enough in the basement the washer's water lines froze one year. I've done what I can on the inside short of tearing down the walls and re-insulating. The house sucks but it's on a nice big 5A lot.


----------



## orangputeh

What time does the town plow come by? What time does the private plow service come by. Where I live it can be 2-3-4 oclock in the morning.

It should not matter what time you do it. You have to work to take care of your family, don't you? Your neighbors are not going to pay your bills or put food on your table, are they?

If someone complains just say you do what you goota do to get to work on time. you can also offer the whiner to do their berm for them occasionally.

I hate whining neighbors. Like they are all perfect and never bother anybody with anything.


----------



## Marlow

I get home from work after midnight. If the driveway needs to be cleared, I use my snowblower at that time. Don't really give a crap what the neighbours think of it to be honest. Snowblowers are exempt from my city noise bylaw anyway - and they exempt it for good reason! If the snow gotta be cleared, I am not shoveling.


----------



## GustoGuy

Marlow said:


> I get home from work after midnight. If the driveway needs to be cleared, I use my snowblower at that time. Don't really give a crap what the neighbours think of it to be honest. Snowblowers are exempt from my city noise bylaw anyway - and they exempt it for good reason! If the snow gotta be cleared, I am not shoveling.


 



I agree. Some nights I work until 9pm and by the time I get home and get out my snow blower it is after 10pm easily. Also I work at 9am and I will blow my driveway at or before 7am so I have time to do it and get to work espescially if the roads are snow covered too. I will blow my driveway when I need to get out doesn't matter if it is before 8am or after 10pm.. Now if I don't have to be some where early in the morning I will blow my driveway later rather than earlier. Likewise snowblowers are exempt from noise ordinances here in Minnesota too. I like my Predator 212cc re-power since it has a Honda style multi-baffle exhaust system that is so much quieter than the anemic yet very noisy Tecumseh 5hp was.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Interesting thread.

Around here, doesn't matter the season/machine, first guy to make smoke gets the respect. Maybe it's the age of the neighbors, and that they're all very "real" country people. The guy who works hardest and longest gets the prize, and they know it.

No DST here so it gets light real early in the summer... by 05:30 there's usually at least a couple engines running within earshot. 

Sweet music... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JnC

Most people in my neighborhood have office jobs and they dont leave for work till 8~9, except for the guy across the street as we both leave around the same time i.e. around 4:30~5 am. I try to make sure I clean my driveway at night before going to bed, usually he does the same. If there is a chance that we may have overnight snowfall I'll park my car next to the edge of the road, clean up the EOD snow with a shovel and get going; he on the other hand doesnt mind firing up his blower at 5 am. 

It doesnt bother me and I am not sure how the rest of the street feels about, I on the other hand cant seem to justify using a blower that early, not unless its absolutely necessary.


----------



## n84434

Yeah, I've seen neighbors out at 0430 or 0500, but I just feel funny doing that, so I don't go out until 0800 or after on the days I'm off work. If I do work, I just power out of the driveway and do it when I get home in the afternoon..


----------



## rearaghaerh

kbsnow said:


> Well its snowing here in chi town again; anywhere from 3 in to 12in. I normally get up for work at 530 and leave at 615. With the storm i thinking getting up at 415 and get out snowblower. I have elderly neighbors that need driveway clear. Is 4am too early? Afterwards i drive over an hour to work


No.


----------



## Coby7

Mine is so quiet I sometimes forget it's on.


----------



## pearlfinish

Sorry guys, but if you pull the blower out before 8am where I'm from, you are asking for bylaw officer to come by and ticket you. I live in the city, where homes are on top of each other, and I can assure you, the blower will be heard all the way down the street. It's the Home owners responsibility to plow his snow during a reasonable hour, and if he can't do it for whatever reason, he'll have to contract someone, maybe a neighbor, maybe a friend. 

Maybe most here live on huge properties, and neighbors are far away, so I guess it's different. But living downtown, where you have 10 neighbors living within a 50' radius of you, respect, and consideration is required at all times. 

All I know is, if I have a neighbor that insists on blowing his snow at 4am, and wakes me up every time with the blower, you better believe I'm gonna have a problem with it, just as everyone else around me will as well. 

I guess different towns, cities, and suburbs have their own bylaws to follow, and here it's 8am.


----------



## Jackmels

I hear Snowplows Working Around the Clock during large Snowstorms in My area. A running Snowblower shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## SnowG

pearlfinish said:


> Sorry guys, but if you pull the blower out before 8am where I'm from, you are asking for bylaw officer to come by and ticket you. I live in the city, where homes are on top of each other, and I can assure you, the blower will be heard all the way down the street. It's the Home owners responsibility to plow his snow during a reasonable hour, and if he can't do it for whatever reason, he'll have to contract someone, maybe a neighbor, maybe a friend.
> 
> Maybe most here live on huge properties, and neighbors are far away, so I guess it's different. But living downtown, where you have 10 neighbors living within a 50' radius of you, respect, and consideration is required at all times.
> 
> All I know is, if I have a neighbor that insists on blowing his snow at 4am, and wakes me up every time with the blower, you better believe I'm gonna have a problem with it, just as everyone else around me will as well.
> 
> I guess different towns, cities, and suburbs have their own bylaws to follow, and here it's 8am.


Actually, the noise bylaws for Toronto (like most other municipal codes) don't apply to snow clearing equipment. Noise - snow clearing equipment


----------



## buffettck

pearlfinish said:


> But living downtown, where you have 10 neighbors living within a 50' radius of you, respect, and consideration is required at all times.


That sounds absolutely horrible. I can't imagine living on top of each other like sardines packed in a can. Well, actually, I can because I've done it when I was much younger and poorer. Never, ever again...


----------



## jshel101

SnowG said:


> Actually, the noise bylaws for Toronto (like most other municipal codes) don't apply to snow clearing equipment. Noise - snow clearing equipment




Actually Calgary has a noise bylaw that applies to everything. It is based on the level of noise. Doesn't matter what is causing it. During the weekdays, quiet time is 10:00pm-7:00am. Weekend's are 11:00pm-9:00am. So I won't start my blower before those times. Don't really to make my neighbours angry.


----------



## pearlfinish

SnowG said:


> Actually, the noise bylaws for Toronto (like most other municipal codes) don't apply to snow clearing equipment. Noise - snow clearing equipment


Wow thanks, I stand corrected. I never took the time to look it up, but I have never heard, or seen anyone working their machines before 8am, and since that is the normal noise allowance time, I thought everyone was just following it. 

With all that said though, I still won't turn on my machine before 8, because I know my neighbors won't appreciate it. 

Thanks again for the link, really appreciated that.


----------



## pearlfinish

buffettck said:


> That sounds absolutely horrible. I can't imagine living on top of each other like sardines packed in a can. Well, actually, I can because I've done it when I was much younger and poorer. Never, ever again...


 I wouldn't have it any other way. City life is like that. I was born and raised in the city, and I can't stand suburban life....way too quiet for me. I can apreciate the quietness, but only for small spurts....I get bored really quickly, and neighbors are always talking together.


----------



## CalgaryPT

I'm a former 30 yr employee of The City of Calgary, and consulted on some parts of the new Bylaw in 2004. It was modelled on other municipalities who took similar approaches, especially those with freeze/thaw cycles similar to Calgary's (due to micro climates, Chinooks, etc.) The logic in these types of municipalities is to get the snow away from the roadways (and sidewalks) as quickly as possible and prior to the inevitable thaw cycle that results in ice and slip/fall situations for both residents as well as the municipality here (that, sadly, doesn't have the resources to clear all public pathways or "retainer wall separated developer" areas). In fact, Calgary had a volunteer program years ago that even asked for residents to "sponsor" a section of city-owned pathway to clear following a snowfall. 

While this was 86'd for legal reasons recently, the "Snow Angel" program for seniors is still actively encouraged. With the advent of wide spread community mailboxes across Canada being imposed by federal legislation, and a recent Supreme Court of Canada decision that ruled against Hamilton, Ontario, allowing for placement of these mailboxes on sidewalks outside a residential property...the responsibility for homeowners to keep sidewalks clear at all times raises additional concerns and liabilities. 

An overview for Calgary can be seen at The City of Calgary - Bylaws related to noise which states "snow clearing devices are exempt during the 48 hour period following a snowfall." The official text is at http://www.calgary.ca/_layouts/coci...2004-CommunityStandards.pdf&noredirect=1&sf=1, but states in detail (similar to many municipal districts and counties):

_Notwithstanding subsection 31(1)(e), a person may operate a snow clearing
device powered by an engine for the purpose of commercial and non-commercial
removal of snow and ice from streets, parking lots and sidewalks during the 48
hour period following a snowfall, rain or freezing rain, subject to the right of the
Chief Bylaw Officer to withdraw this relaxation on a site-specific basis._

Note that this is an exemption to the regular hours that the Community Standards Bylaw (or "Noise" portion of S34 "Relaxations") applies. And it is only temporary "following" a weather event. The definition of _following_ a weather event is crazy-wild, especially in Calgary. I'm sure a judge would reference Environment Canada website data of when a storm stopped...but only if he/she didn't live here and know how nuts the variations can be across a city 300+ square miles in area that ain't flat.

Also note that "Streets" in Calgary is inclusive of sidewalks in front of your residence. The exemption says nothing about driveways, or sidewalks on your personal property including patios, etc. So you could get in hot water here technically. However, if you are also doing the sidewalks at the same time, there would have to be a lot of video evidence to separate the two acts. Also, your neighbour would really have to have it in for you. Personally, I'd expect someone to use the old "But Your Honour....how could I get to the sidewalk without clearing my own driveway?" defence. Just sayin'.

The above excerpt is from the 2004 Community Standards Bylaw. If I recall we did consult with NYC as well as Toronto prior to its GTA status. As one poster on this forum correctly pointed out, NYC has some unique (_well, as least to Calgary_) situations. Multi-level housing such as brownstones in NYC pose a different problem. In addition to higher residential densities, the narrowed street widths and taller structures reverberate sound more effectively, causing more complaints. Often overlooked, but equally important, is the historical density of shallow utilities in NYC and Toronto (for example, along streets such as Bathurst) that exit to poles, cabinets, pedestals, vaults and even anchor lines. All these translate into machine reversals, stops and starts, engine surging and more time spent navigating obstacles with snow clearing devices (including operators like me swearing loudly at unGodly hours when I hit an obstacle). Obviously, the longer the duration of the machine below your window as you try to sleep in on your one day off a week--the more the complaints to the authorities. Of course NYC doesn't need to remove snow as quickly as Calgary does to avoid ice; it can sit much longer without the same types of hazards (or Risk Management/lawsuit potential) that we have. Hence the exemption in our legislation.

Of note is the discretion of the Chief Bylaw Officer in the last line. If someone is being _unreasonable_ in a residential area and waking up everyone using a blower equipped with 8 cylinders, Dual Quad Holley Carbs and Eldebrock Headers (which, BTW, I fully endorse and would love to see  ), then I'm guessing you'll get a knock on your door. However, having done ride-alongs and known many Bylaw Officers over the past 30 yrs., I can say even these complaints are shut down pretty quickly if they arrive at the 3-1-1 Call Centre during the 48 hr period after a major weather event when it is all hands on deck to get the city running again.

So again, necessity and geography dictate compromise. If you compare Calgary's Community Standards Bylaw to a tourist destination such as Banff, Alberta, you'll see in their Bylaw ( https://www.banff.ca/DocumentCenter/View/200 ) not only do they lack the exemption that Calgary has, they even go so far as to map out the area of the town where the Bylaw applies in their Schedule "D," so as to avoid any confusion. Section 49 restricts the hours of our beloved machines (0730 at the earliest; 2200 at the latest). Having said this, Banff is truly beautiful and even I wouldn't want to scare away moose with my Honda HSS724CT. 

To me, I think the lesson here is that each city, county, MD, etc., has its own bylaws for good reasons, many of which acknowledge environmental conditions, density and sound characteristics all as factors. But more importantly--as others have pointed out--your neighbours may not be interested in some stupid bylaw or lawyer-speak and might just express their disagreement with a big o' bag of steaming dog poop on your front door step.

Sorry for the long post. 

Personally, I'm in the "Clear their sidewalk for them early and ask for forgiveness later" category.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I think until someone complains about it, there is no harm in going out at 3 or 4 AM and blowing snow if you have to go off to work or other chores and can't get to it later.


----------



## HCBPH

I had mine out this morning shortly after 5:00 AM, though I could have done it earlier. I live in an older section of the city with older houses and older population on average. I do one thing though, there are a number of handicapped, retired and widows in the area. When it's bad out, I will go over their sidewalks too. It helps build a friendly relationship and gets people talking together rather than calling the cops at the drop of the hat over something they're not happy with.


----------

